

Android Is Doing To Smart Phones What Apple Did To PCs - dkd903
http://gadgetizor.com/apple-ios-android-reach/7452/

======
SlipperySlope
Title should read "Android is Doing to Smart Phones What Microsoft Did to
PCs".

Not news.

